# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секса нет? Ищи альтернативу

## Irina

*Секса нет? Ищи альтернативу*

Предположим, по каким-то неведомым нам причинам, вы задумались о том, чтобы прожить без женского внимания. И Вы задались естественным вопросом - а чем же заменить секс?! Сейчас мы приведем 5 способов отвлечься от секса, которые смогут Вас убедить, что жизнь без секса просто невозможна.

*1. Вкусная еда*

Итак, а почему бы не стать гурманом, ведь столько всего можно попробовать нового и еще не изведанного! Ну, выбирать еду нужно только ту, которая Вам действительно любима. Берите парочку порций, ну а если очень понравится - то можно и побольше, со течением времени порции и их количество начнут увеличиваться вместе с полученным удовольствием.

Вот только вместе с увеличением порции начнет расти и животик - проблем станет даже брюки застегнуть. Зато на женщин после хорошей еды точно тянуть не будет - тут лишь бы поспать.
*
2. Охота.*

Строго мужская компания, маскировочная форма, свежий воздух, холодная водка, черный хлеб, куча всяких приятных моментов. В некоторых случаях даже добыча. Ну какие же тут женщины?! Их тут нет и быть не может! Даже в мыслях! Помните, алкоголь вреден для здоровья!

*3. Рыбалка.*

Чистый водоем, различный снасти, приманки – это все не так уж важно и нужно! самое главное - тишина! Ну и как минимум один поплавок на воде. Смотришь на него, наслаждаешься, вокруг тебя как будто ничего нет.

Дополнительный плюс - рыбу можно пожарить, да и воздух полезный. Но вот если пойдет дождь - то можно надолго попасть в больницу или просто на больничную койку.

*4. Прочие виды увлечений*.

Ну, конечно же, помимо охоты и рыбалки есть еще много хобби. Можно начать заниматься собирательством чего-нибудь, собрать много-много экземпляров, затем открыть музей, при этом, находя множество друзей, среди которых женщин наверняка будет не найти. Это интеллектуально Вас преобразит, Вы будете много всего знать, но ведь все собрать нереально, это попросту невозможно. Постепенно от Вас убегут вслед за прекрасным полом и мужики…
*
5. Запой.*

Ну, это, пожалуй, самое популярное и любимое средство у мужчин всех возрастов и интересов. Вот только лучше всего не пить в одиночестве, в компании друзей это намного приятнее, да и интереснее. Почему бы не позвать друзей, которых давно не видел, с которыми давно не общался? Школьных, студенческих, просто людей со времен детства. Запастись большим количеством качественного алкоголя - конечно же, лучше всего брать водку. Самый главный плюс - женщины здесь попросту по определению не нужны.

Дороги назад нет. Сначала болеет организм, а потом привыкает - уже болеете Вы.

Ну, так какой же можно сделать вывод? Конечно, есть альтернативы сексу, вот только далеко не всегда эти способы безопасны. Как минимум - для Вашего здоровья.

Так нужно ли Вам это?

----------


## Sanych

Надо будет принять к сведению

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  какой именно из способов?)))

----------


## Sanych

Ну 5-ый конечно тоже  А так, рыбалка наверное.

----------


## Irina

Интересно, а это действительно помогает?))

----------

